# The Infographic super thread



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lots of survival or general information in infographic format. If you come across one please add it to this thread! You may need to click to expand the view to read or view them. Enjoy!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Can I nominate this to become a sticky?


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

alwaysready said:


> Can I nominate this to become a sticky?


I second nominate.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Found some more!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know there is already Morse code here but a different approach may help someone.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry, some stuff cracks me up, but there may be something useful.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Good Stuff!!!


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow!


----------

